# How do you treat a bacterial infection near gills of a beta? (FISHY PLEASE DONT DIE!)



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

I am a sixteen year old new beta owner who received Sir. Squishy as a birthday present on October 5th, 2008. When I first got him, his fins were curled up and he was an over all dull-black color... Few day's later his fins were stretching out more and his coloration improved significantly... (I suspect where ever the guy who bought him for me got him from [probably walmart :evil:] didn't take very good care of the poor thing...) Anyways... recently I've noticed slight discoloration near his gills...then what looked like a scar... and then I noticed some swelling. I feed him about four food pellets every 12 hours apart (6AM and 6PM...the little guy reminds me to take my medicine  ) He is currently in a one gallon container for the moment. And I added a teaspoon of salt to his water. I clean his water once a week and use aqua-safe to treat the water.

I am pretty darn sure he has a bacterial infection of some sort. He has been eating a maximum of two pellets per feeding and spitting them out often. He was acting normal until last night when I noticed he was swimming like crazy scratching his "scars" anywhere he can (gravel and side of tank). I suspect this is making his infection worse...(kind of like poison ivy on me). After putting salt in his water, the swelling went down and the scar shrunk in size. I live in a small town where the closest good pet-store is a long way from home so I can't get Sir. Squishy there and back... and ask specifically what is wrong with him...

My question is how do I treat him and what can I do to make him feel better??????????

below are pictures of him. I used a magnifying glass with the camera lense to get a clearer picture (he swims so darn fast...it took me about an hour to get non-blured pictures):

Right Gill swelling and scar pre-salt addition:









Right Gill swelling and scar post-salt addition:









Left Gill swelling and scar post-salt addition:












Any beginner-at-betas advice is greatly appreciated!!! please and thank you!

~Mayisha


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't advise on your betta's problem but I will say that using a magnifying glass with a camera was a clever idea, very clever!


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> I can't advise on your betta's problem but I will say that using a magnifying glass with a camera was a clever idea, very clever!


thank you! tehehe...I've found myself becoming a photography geek recently...anything dealing with lenses, lights, shadows...and overal cameraocity interests me... more of my photography/art

unfortunatly that still doesn't help my poor fishy... *sigh*
he's still scratching himself on gravel and the glass walls of the tank...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I know someone will be getting back to you soon on help for Sir Squishy!
I wish I could help but I only got my very first betta a little over a week ago. Interesting fish they are.


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> I know someone will be getting back to you soon on help for Sir Squishy!
> I wish I could help but I only got my very first betta a little over a week ago. Interesting fish they are.


thank you very much!!!

yes they are interesting fish...first thing I did after my sweet sixteen party was research betas (how I found this site) Siamese fighting fish...rice paddies in Thailand... I personally think all creatures are better off in their natural environment (un-caged) but of course I'm not in Thailand...and most likely Sir Squishy wouldn't be able to hunt for himself after being fed by humans all his life...
they're very prettyfull fishies too!!! I can just imagine walking on bridges over Thia rice feilds and seeing these colorful little creatures in the water after the bugs that eat the crop... they must be such a joy to farmers!!!

Its a bit discoraging to have a sick fish after only having him around since Oct. 5th...which was what? three weeks ago!?!?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you using table salt or aquarium salt? I use just a pinch of aquarium salt in my gallon containers. I wouldn't use table salt. I use aquarium salt as a disease preventative. Someone else will have to advise you about the swollen gill but if he is scratching himself on everythhing, he may have velvet or ick. I can't tell from the pics if its either one of those.


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> Are you using table salt or aquarium salt? I use just a pinch of aquarium salt in my gallon containers. I wouldn't use table salt. I use aquarium salt as a disease preventative. Someone else will have to advise you about the swollen gill but if he is scratching himself on everythhing, he may have velvet or ick. I can't tell from the pics if its either one of those.


erm...oops... I used table salt ? is that bad??? it seems to be helping though because the swelling went down after a day... Like I said...we have NO pet stores around here so the only chance I'll have to drive to a larger town to get aquarium salt is this weekend... I may be able to get it earlier if I don't have much school work the next few days... *prays I don't* and how much exactly is a pinch? hmm...from what I know ick means white spots...and there isn't a trace of white on him other than the fin that was already white to begin with... as for velvet, I'm not sure either... could you advise me on what kind of pictures I should take to be able to tell? I didn't consider parasites...I haven't fed him live food and there aren't any plants in the water so I wouldn't know where he'd catch that from.... I did have a cold not too long ago...is it possible for fish to catch diseases from humans and vise-versa??? do you by any chance know someone who could give me some advice on the swelling? thank you very much by the way!!! I'll get that aquarium salt ASAP!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A lot of times fish get sick from the poor conditions they are kept in at the petstores so its probably not from anything you did. It sounds like you are taking good care of him. Some people DO use table salt but I prefer aquarium salt. A couple of grains is good.I can relate to not being able to get to a petstore. I used to live in a small town where the nearest mall was 90 miles away.


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> A lot of times fish get sick from the poor conditions they are kept in at the petstores so its probably not from anything you did. It sounds like you are taking good care of him. Some people DO use table salt but I prefer aquarium salt. A couple of grains is good.I can relate to not being able to get to a petstore. I used to live in a small town where the nearest mall was 90 miles away.


 oi...sounds exactly like middle of no-where louisiana to me! hmm...so do you think he'll get better soon enough? and how long does it normally take for fish to get better?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know. It could be a couple of weeks.


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

hmm okay... so until then I'll just prey he'll hang in there =]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How is he doing now? Is he blowing bubbles?


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> How is he doing now? Is he blowing bubbles?


THATS THE EXPLAINATION FOR THE BUBBLES!!! but no...there aren't any bubbles for the last two days... is that good? and his swelling, like I said HAS gone down... he still has that weird red scar...but at least it doesn't look that gross and painful any more... he's not scratching as much either... (and I would know... I keep getting distracted by him when I'm supposed to finish writing a paper ...)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like he's doing better. Bubbles are a good sign. It means that he is healthy and happy. I think I saw bubbles in your pictures.


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> It sounds like he's doing better. Bubbles are a good sign. It means that he is healthy and happy. I think I saw bubbles in your pictures.


I hope so... so when half the surface is covered in bubbles its a good thing? YAY HE LOVES BUBBLES TOOOO!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, its definitely a good thing.


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> Yes, its definitely a good thing.


WOOHOO!!! *celebrates* this calls for music and dancing!!! 

me: *plugs in guitar to amps and plays SWEET SWEET VICTORY while attempting to dance* 

...fishy goes: *in a thought bubble* oh dear God...help us...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think he'll be just fine.:lol: If you have glass rocks in his bowl, just check them when you do water changes to make sure there are no broken ones that he could cut himself on. Keep his water clean and he'll do just fine.


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> I think he'll be just fine.:lol: If you have glass rocks in his bowl, just check them when you do water changes to make sure there are no broken ones that he could cut himself on. Keep his water clean and he'll do just fine.


yays! that makes me happy!!! *continues playing some random guitar solo while jumping on bed* 

fishy: erm...great...now the question of her insanity is a PROVEN FACT! 

me: HEY! you're supposed to be the kid!!! 

fishy: ... we have an interesting house-hold... 

I keep normal...rockish...gravel in there.... 

I'm hyper aren't I...oh and could ya tell I'm happyfull!?!?!?! and could you also tell happyfull is not a word but I used it anyways!?!?!?! and did I mention I'm happyfull?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Did Sir Squishy remind you to take your medicine today??? ;-)
I'm glad you're so happyfull!


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> Did Sir Squishy remind you to take your medicine today??? ;-)
> I'm glad you're so happyfull!


yes in fact he did! like he does everyday... years from now news headlines will say how a fish saved someone's life... XD


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dramaqueen said:


> Are you using table salt or aquarium salt? I use just a pinch of aquarium salt in my gallon containers. I wouldn't use table salt. I use aquarium salt as a disease preventative. Someone else will have to advise you about the swollen gill but if he is scratching himself on everythhing, he may have velvet or ick. I can't tell from the pics if its either one of those.


 There is nothing wrong with table salt. Table salt works just as well as aquarium salt. The amount of iodine concentration in it is nothing to worry about contrary to how some people interpret it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had read on bettatalk.com not to use table salt. I'm glad to know that it's ok to use it.


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

Lupin said:


> There is nothing wrong with table salt. Table salt works just as well as aquarium salt. The amount of iodine concentration in it is nothing to worry about contrary to how some people interpret it.


thats good... whats interesting is my table salt came straight from the Alps from a trip to switzerland!!!! its clean and purified...but not iodized anyways...XD


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> I had read on bettatalk.com not to use table salt. I'm glad to know that it's ok to use it.


yes! so am I!!! I got some aquarium salt today by the way...but I'll use that for his next water change... 
what annoyed me is the pet-store lady (120 miles drive away by the way...but I had a doctors appointment today anyways...) anyways...the pet store lady suggested some sort of betta-disease-getter-rid-of-er (*cant find proper word*) whats weird is when we checked out...she forgot to give it to us!!! and I notice when I get home... *sigh* 

Irony... my most troublesome stalker...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

fly0away0 said:


> thats good... whats interesting is my table salt came straight from the Alps from a trip to switzerland!!!! its clean and purified...but not iodized anyways...XD


 Either way, it is fine. The additional iodine will not hurt nor is the concentration harmful enough to ban it for human consumption. The lack of iodine certainly will resulting in goiter.


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

Lupin said:


> Either way, it is fine. The additional iodine will not hurt nor is the concentration harmful enough to ban it for human consumption. The lack of iodine certainly will resulting in goiter.


wooohoooooo! I'm happy all over again!!! 
me: *starts jumping on bed in celebration with the music turned up* SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 
fishy: *in thought bubble* ...oh dear...here we go again...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So both table salt and aquarium salt are ok. Lupin, is it ok for me to use aquarium salt every time I do a water change? I have my bettas in gallon containers. Or would it be better to limit use to when they are sick?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Even with the close-up shots with the magnifying glass, it's hard to see exactly what's wrong. If he's scraping his body against surfaces in the aquarium there's likely some sort of external parasite that's bothering him. There are no signs of ich or velvet though, so it could possibly be gill flukes.


----------



## Chrisseh (Aug 24, 2008)

If the betta cure-all was Betta Fix, you are better without it. I am not a fan of Betta Fix and not sure it ever works. I like small frequent water changes for bettas. The salt seems to be working for you, so might as well stick with it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

BettaFix worked for me once before but this time I tried Melafix and Pimafix for one of my bettas that has finrot, even though I heard bad things about it. Well, it made my fish sicker. I don't think I'll be trying it again. I even cut down the dose and it still made him worse.


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> Even with the close-up shots with the magnifying glass, it's hard to see exactly what's wrong. If he's scraping his body against surfaces in the aquarium there's likely some sort of external parasite that's bothering him. There are no signs of ich or velvet though, so it could possibly be gill flukes.


 0.o what are gill flukes?!?!?!??? and how do you get rid of them?


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> BettaFix worked for me once before but this time I tried Melafix and Pimafix for one of my bettas that has finrot, even though I heard bad things about it. Well, it made my fish sicker. I don't think I'll be trying it again. I even cut down the dose and it still made him worse.


 so fish suffer side-effects to eh? (just like me...)


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

Chrisseh said:


> If the betta cure-all was Betta Fix, you are better without it. I am not a fan of Betta Fix and not sure it ever works. I like small frequent water changes for bettas. The salt seems to be working for you, so might as well stick with it.


I've no idea what it was ...but I'll be sure not to get that then!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I may try BettaFix again in the future but I didn't like the way Melafix made my fish act. He's doing better tonight and moving around more.


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> I may try BettaFix again in the future but I didn't like the way Melafix made my fish act. He's doing better tonight and moving around more.


note to self: avoid melafix


----------



## Chrisseh (Aug 24, 2008)

fly0away0 said:


> note to self: avoid melafix


Please do. We got approval to add melafix to our store's system and it killed our balas. I wasn't there, so I have no idea what happened, but it wasn't good.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I would not use table salt or aquarium salt at each water change. It is best used for temporary treatment. If you add it at each water change the water will eventually become uncomfortable for your fish and could do more harm than good. The salt does not dissipate and the only way to keep water from becoming too high in salt content is through water changes without salt added.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My fish are in bowls and I do complete water changes. Would it still be a bad idea to use it every time? I know that you can't use it every time in an aquarium because it builds up.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I fear I am quite anal about anything in the water that is not needed. Were it me I would not use it if I weren't treating the fish for something that required the use of it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, thank you, 1077 for the info. I'll only use it to treat sick fish.


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

Chrisseh said:


> Please do. We got approval to add melafix to our store's system and it killed our balas. I wasn't there, so I have no idea what happened, but it wasn't good.


 THATS TERRIBLE!!! I'm scared of pet stores and their suggestions now...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 2 people at my Petsmart that I trust. One is a manager and the other is a girl who has been out since April after having foot surgery. I hope she comes back because she has given me some good advice.


----------



## Chrisseh (Aug 24, 2008)

fly0away0 said:


> THATS TERRIBLE!!! I'm scared of pet stores and their suggestions now...


I don't know what happened.  The same day two of our three heaters broke. I don't know if the water temp dipped and that upset them. Or the combination of the two. The electrician couldn't help and we got the heaters express shipped. So, it will get fixed ASAP. I am a water change/ Quick Cure gal. And API's medications.


----------



## Chrisseh (Aug 24, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> I have 2 people at my Petsmart that I trust. One is a manager and the other is a girl who has been out since April after having foot surgery. I hope she comes back because she has given me some good advice.


I work *really* hard to be knowledgable and helpful. Which is one of the reasons I am on this site all the time. I honestly think that my store is one of the best stores to go to for fish. We have enough associates that are aquarium keepers to give good advice. We can use each other to help troubleshoot problems. None of use are afraid to use a book and look it up, or admit when we don't know. For example; I don't know much about salt water tanks, so I refuse to answer salt water questions. I refer all my customers to a LFS that specializes in reefs. I know that all chains have their problems, but I am glad that some of you guys will try us out. Personally I shop at my store, one non-chain LFS, and PetSolutions.com


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Both of the people I talk to at my Petsmart have aquariums at home so they know how to take care of fish.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I met one guy once who was knowledgeable at petquarters. Ironically they then closed their live fish department  .


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We hear so much about the petstore workers who give bad advice and don't know what they are talking about. It's nice to hear about the ones who are knowledgeable and really care about the fish.


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

@[email protected] ...


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

good that you have help nearby!


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ouch...


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to weigh in on the Bettafix/Melafix debate...

I actually swear by the stuff for fin rot. It certainly isn't a cure-all, and I've never had success with it when used on its own, but I've had success using it in concert with Pimafix to treat fin rot on swordtails, guppies, tetras and bettas. Most of the bad press I've read regarding Melafix and anabantoids seems to indicate that it bothers the labyrinth organ when the fish breathe from the surface. Sure, these products contain oils that will collect at the surface, but this shouldn't happen if you dose correctly and have adequate surface agitation to prevent surface buildup of the oils. 

However, for those who have had bad experiences with it and have found treatments that they like better, then there's certainly nothing wrong with that. To each his own.


----------



## fly0away0 (Oct 26, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> Just to weigh in on the Bettafix/Melafix debate...
> 
> I actually swear by the stuff for fin rot. It certainly isn't a cure-all, and I've never had success with it when used on its own, but I've had success using it in concert with Pimafix to treat fin rot on swordtails, guppies, tetras and bettas. Most of the bad press I've read regarding Melafix and anabantoids seems to indicate that it bothers the labyrinth organ when the fish breathe from the surface. Sure, these products contain oils that will collect at the surface, but this shouldn't happen if you dose correctly and have adequate surface agitation to prevent surface buildup of the oils.
> 
> However, for those who have had bad experiences with it and have found treatments that they like better, then there's certainly nothing wrong with that. To each his own.


thank you very much!!! I always thought betas prefer still water though?
but none the less I think I'll avoid it just in case... i dont want to take chances...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

iamntbatman, I DID dose correctly and my betta looked SO miserable that I took him out of the stuff because I was afraid for him.I was afraid to leave him in for the last 2 days of the treatment. Do you think he could just be extra sensitive to it? I was really hoping it would help his finrot.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Without doing some sort of serious medical testing, I think it would be impossible to know whether your fish was miserable due to the medication or just the progression the fin rot had made by the time you began treatment. However, I definitely wouldn't rule out the possibility that your fish was extra-sensitive or even allergic to it or something along those lines. Even without knowing for sure what caused him to be miserable, if I were you I wouldn't use the Melafix/Pimafix combination on that fish again. Better to err on the side of caution, right?

fly0away0, bettas are sensitive to a lot of water movement, especially male bettas with extensive finnage. However, even with minimal current in the tank, it's possible to have some surface agitation through the use of air stones, power filters, or canister filters equipped with surface skimmers, spray bars or both.


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> iamntbatman, I DID dose correctly and my betta looked SO miserable that I took him out of the stuff because I was afraid for him.I was afraid to leave him in for the last 2 days of the treatment. Do you think he could just be extra sensitive to it? I was really hoping it would help his finrot.


I too use both Melafix and Pimafix...just now starting to work as I barley a week ago realized Blue wasn't healing right due to too much salt added + not enough water changes + not enough water removed when changed!!! 

Dramaqueen...what is the med dose you added to bowl?? 
I know Bettafix has directions for per gallon...however Melafix / Pimafix only instructs per 10 gal [not by / per gal]...if your following directions then your over doseing the fish, wich would explain the weird behavior. 
I would think it would be very hard to estimate the correct amount for a 1-2 gal bowl such as it sounds you have [unless your very good w/math, unlike me ;D ] so would think, therfore, you might even still not be giving him the correct dose...and would, therefor, in your case go for something more suted to smaller tanks, such as Bettafix is [was tols is pretty much delueted version of Melafix...OR you could try something such as a 5 gal bucket you could use to pre-make medicated water, and just measure 1/2 a teaspoon instead of instructed 1 tsp ;D ]

Also check you plants if theyre plastic...I thouht mine were fine but found it odd a week ago when I found Blue Bandits' tail went from healing to shredded worse then when he 1st got his rot, overnight!!! Took out his newest / biggest plant and gave it the "nylon test"...sure enough it made the nylon fray! Immediatly removed it, and Blue's been fine sence.


[***nylon test:
take a pantie hose / aka nylon, into on e hand, place partsially, yet not too loose / tight over hand like mit + opening fingers to extend / create "streched streched surface area" [again, not too tight] so that nylon is not restin on skin, but instead suspended between fingers. Take testing plant, and brush without any pressure or force accross nylon. Check to see if any frays / snaggs created. If so...not beta or "angle tail" safe!!!  ]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got dosing info for bowls from Healthy Betta.com and it said 10 drops per gallon. I used 8 drops per gallon. I used the Melafix with Pimafix, 8 drops of each. I have used Bettafix in the past and I had no problem with it. I have my fish in gallon containers and one is in a gallon and a half container. I don't have plants.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe Bettafix is Melafix ten times diluted. Even dosing correctly (or even a little less, as you did) with Melafix would still be substantially stronger than Bettafix.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you think he would react the same way to BettaFix or do you think it's diluted enough to not cause problems? Can I use Pimafix with BettaFix?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The medications are safe to use together. I know that Bettafix and Melafix are the same medication, the "I believe" part was just about their concentration difference. I really can't predict if he would react the same way or not, so it might not be worth the risk.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I won't use it anymore on this particular fish. I may still use it on other fish in the future.I have used Bettafix on other fish in the past and had no problems with it.


----------

